# Does sex go through your mind all the time?



## marthakairi319

weird question bt yeah. Since we have social anxiety it makes it harder for it to happen if you know what i mean. :sus


----------



## Gattz Griffith

I have been thinking about it a lot more recently...

Maybe it's the sudden influx of short shorts lol


----------



## LordScott

oh my god... yes! i cant stop it.. im always having dirty thoughts..


----------



## low

Yeah it does, I'm considering quitting masterbation completely. I read it may help.


----------



## mezzoforte

Yes, quite often. :b


----------



## Koloz

low said:


> Yeah it does, I'm considering quitting masterbation completely. I read it may help.


This but it's so hard for me, I go for 6 times a day.


----------



## mezzoforte

Kolozenski said:


> This but it's so hard for me, I go for *6 times a day*.


WHAT


----------



## RUFB2327

Yeah, I think about it a lot. It can become pretty frustrating.


----------



## applesauce5482

Kolozenski said:


> This but it's so hard for me, I go for 6 times a day.


wow :eek


----------



## Gryffindor85

I'm always thinking about sex, but I don't wank all the time because I want to build up big loads.


----------



## Furious Ming

Kolozenski said:


> This but it's so hard for me, I go for 6 times a day.


Lol I went to 11 once and only stopped because I was hungry.


----------



## Koloz

Furious Ming said:


> Lol I went to 11 once and only stopped because I was hungry.


I would do it more, but it starts to hurt after my third time.


----------



## Tyler Bro

I know some girls that hate their boyfriends. 

*my time to strike*

h3h3h3


----------



## Relay

low said:


> Yeah it does, I'm considering quitting masterbation completely. I read it may help.


I thought it would, too. Just went 6 days without porn or masturbating, but it just accelerated the thoughts. Still going to abstain from porn though.


----------



## CWe

everyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## montego

All the time, infact it makes me quite lonelier as i think about it. So i just try to play video games ALL THE TIME


----------



## Droidsteel

Umm yeh, I do have a bit of a want for it at the moment..


----------



## Ihasflavour

You are thinking about sex constantly because we have evolved to do so. The proper Darwinism view is: your mind has evolved to increase the likelihood of sex with as many people as possible, having as many offspring as you can and thereby passing on your genes. 

-Though things like pornography and sex toys are detrimental to the Darwinist-view, we live in a society where preservation of our genes isn't much of a concern, but pleasure is.


----------



## Luka92

Pretty much, although I'm not really ''obsessed'' with it.


----------



## Matomi

No.


----------



## maybutterfly16

It does frequently run across my mind.


----------



## sansd

No.


----------



## Marakunda

Not really no.
I'm a bit asexual, I guess.

Like a lot of things in life I'm indifferent to sexuality.


----------



## cybernaut

Lol yeah been having thoughts about it more often these days..but I need to get myself right first. I have so many issues lol.


----------



## Roscoe

I'm 22 years old, so yeah.


----------



## Toppington

Yup. Hormones going crazy lately. I didn't used to care nearly as much, but maybe it just hit me late. Driving me up the wall these last couple of months, honestly. No real point for me to think about it much though. I'm nowhere near getting any. So jealous of a few people here my age that have already gotten to experience it. Hell, some are younger. -_-


----------



## bord2tears

Sometimes, but not often.

I mean, I am sure sex is great, but even as much as I think about it, I am going to wait until I get married. I guess that's just how I always thought of it.


----------



## 58318

*YES!*


----------



## Uranium

I rarely think about sex.


----------



## TigerRifle1

No but I'm schzoid so my mind is telling me I don't care. Its my gift and my curse.


----------



## To22

I do often, it's way more than I'd like. I think about sex whenever things are quiet and I'm not focused on something else. I don't really want to have sex but the urges are natural and hard to subdue.


----------



## Watercoulour

Not all the time, but to be honest, it does. 
And the weird part is that 70% of my fantasies are actually lesbian oriented. Having sex with another girl just seems more fun/hotter XD;
The actual idea of having sex with a guy is kind of scary, even though I probably won't have any romantic feelings for a woman but i'll have them for guys.

Is that weird? o.o


----------



## tbyrfan

yes. it's horrible.


----------



## Define Lies

Hormones out of whack at 16, OF COURSE!


----------



## Paper Samurai

Watercoulour said:


> Not all the time, but to be honest, it does.
> And the weird part is that 70% of my fantasies are actually lesbian oriented. Having sex with another girl just seems more fun/hotter XD;
> The actual idea of having sex with a guy is kind of scary, even though I probably won't have any romantic feelings for a woman but i'll have them for guys.
> 
> Is that weird? o.o


Find a Metro-sexual guy for the win ? Tis like a Hovis wonder loaf - best of both worlds :b

http://www.hovisbakery.co.uk/our-range/best-of-both/best-of-both-bread


----------



## Kingpin

Secretaz said:


> Yes pretty much, and it's so much worse when I know that there's no possibility to get anyone to do anything with me... :|


If that's you in your avatar, I would do you silly, you wouldn't be able to walk! :b


----------



## Jinxx

Often but not all the time. It tends to drive me bonkers cause then I get ill from not being able to have it right then. Since I became sexually active, it's gotten worse than from before when I was a virgin.


----------



## Farideh

About three times a day. Yeah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yes I do. Not as much as when I was a teen though.


----------



## Nekomata

Yeah, reminders at how I don't enjoy it go through my mind all the time. When I went to college and high school I never gave a second thought about it though.


----------



## DesperateOne

Kingpin said:


> If that's you in your avatar, I would do you silly, you wouldn't be able to walk! :b


LOL


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm so asexual! lol My sexual activity has been pretty irregular lately, as my periods.


----------



## Joe

It does but if it came down to actually doing it I wouldn't want it to be some random person but someone I cared about :squeeze:heart


----------



## darkninjakitten

yeah i think about it 247 its been 6 months since i last had it...


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm in school right now and I keep thinking about it. :blank


----------



## Tyler Bro

After a lot of use on benzo's and other types of drugs. I have like no sex drive anymore... 

Wah.


----------



## marthakairi319

Tyler Bro said:


> After a lot of use on benzo's and other types of drugs. I have like no sex drive anymore...
> 
> Wah.


Oh :/


----------



## Just Different

Yes. And the fact that I'll never get it because I can't even look a guy in the eyes just frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Tyler Bro said:


> After a lot of use on benzo's and other types of drugs. I have like no sex drive anymore...
> 
> Wah.


Is this what benzos can do to you? Because I took klonopin for 3 years, and I hardly have any desire for sex anymore. I can't remember the last time I was horny. This can't be normal at my age.


----------



## Venkska

**** yeah, it's part of nature so it's pretty common, though I only wank like what...once a week..then the thoughts will go away for a day but it's just hormones.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Usually now but today my sex drive has a mind of it's own. It has gone completely crazy


----------



## ChangeInProgress

Pretty often.


----------



## CWe

wait, do you all mean like, with someone? cause i just feel the horny urges, not so much thoughts.


----------



## InNeedOfAirConditioning

Yes. It sucks, unlike any woman I know, unfortunately.


----------



## RavenDust

*.....maybe*


----------



## painfullyshy2013

Not really and I've actually had offers and I've thought about it but for now I think I can live without it I don't want to end up pregnant or with an STD at this age


----------



## strangesweet

Just Different said:


> Yes. And the fact that I'll never get it because I can't even look a guy in the eyes just frustrates the hell out of me.


This


----------



## darkninjakitten

ima sex addict i masterbate several times a day it sux


----------



## Valentine

Nope, I seem to have outgrown that recently. Whenever I see an attractive girl the first thing I think about is her outfit, no joke. Then her personality. All without ever talking to her. I'm such a judgmental *******.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

God yes. I just want to do it once so I can say I've experienced it. It's only slightly about the pleasure, it's mostly about self validation, i.e. proving to myself that somebody would find me attractive enough for that to happen. I don't think they would though.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

uhhh,yea sure.kinda hoping it gets to the point where i can't help myself and actually properly talk to a girl derp


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl

Yes, I'm 16 and never even been kissed, it's about time. At least for a good make out session.


----------



## AmericanZero

About 1 in every 3 thoughts or so.

"I need to workout."
"Let's go ahead and take a shower."
"Sex."
"I should read a bit."
"I want some food."
"Sex."
"Today is Wednesday."
"Sex."
"Ugh."
"Sex."

Alright, I'm done with this exaggeration now.


----------



## sas111

Like never. Extremely rare.


----------



## mezzoforte

AmericanZero said:


> About 1 in every 3 thoughts or so.
> 
> "I need to workout."
> "Let's go ahead and take a shower."
> "Sex."
> "I should read a bit."
> "I want some food."
> "Sex."
> "Today is Wednesday."
> "Sex."
> "Ugh."
> "Sex."
> 
> Alright, I'm done with this exaggeration now.


That wasn't an exaggeration Kurt...
:b


----------



## AmericanZero

mezzoforte said:


> That wasn't an exaggeration Kurt...
> :b


I was trying to be honest without people taking it seriously, but I'm fully exposed now. :|


----------



## PinRose

I'm currently 18 and I have yet to have a boyfriend, kiss anyone, or anything beyond that. So...sex runs more through my mind a lot more because I've never done it, never been close to it, and I have a whole teenage years worth of hormones that have never been vented out.

As primitive as it sounds, everyone has urges and they're not going to go away just because we refrain from doing something or just haven't had the chance to do anything, and although I'm no where emotionally ready for sex, a relationship would bee a good start...Though since I'm so much older now, it's harder to find an inexperienced guy who willing to take things slow.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yes, like all the time if I'm thinking about something else it's only a matter of time before sex comes along and joins it. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Kaede

If my thoughts were broken down in percentages they'd pretty much fall into these categories: 
Sex = 40%
School = 30%
TV/Movies = 30%


And I wonder why I do so poorly in school.... xP


----------



## Saekon

Sex is synonymous to porn for me. So about 10 times a day, I guess!


----------



## MachineSupremacist

SAS needs to remove the gender and age tags from people's profiles so hopelessly pervy and potentially dangerous older men such as myself can safely view threads about whether people think about sex without thinking about sex. Must... not... message... every legal girl... within 1,000 mile radius...

It was pretty bad when I was a teen. I've cooled off a little now that I'm 24 (down to three fpd absolute max) but real sex is so tied up in feeling lonely in my mind that I have a hard time talking to girls without at least thinking about it in the back of the mind. That plus fear of rejection results in awkward, distracted behavior that just drives girls away.


----------



## franwspac

It is totally natural as we usually don't have partners and don't have much to do when we are at school but as far as you age rises it would slows down the rate at which you all score(know what i mean).


----------



## Sasha Alvang

Yeah it plagues me


----------



## TobeyJuarez

yeah


----------



## Bunyip

...Pretty much.

At least every two hours. At _least_.

I mostly think about butts. Yep.


----------



## GD8

not really, I do have a really high sex drive but I fantasize about love and relationships waaaaay more than I think about sex


----------



## Barette

Pretty much, yeah. It's extremely frustrating since I've never had a boyfriend, and one's not in the near future. It feels like I'm gonna explode sometimes.


----------



## Elixir

I've never had a boyfriend or anything, and I'm 18 but although I sometimes think about it, I'm surely not obsessed about it.


----------



## blue the puppy

yes, pretty much.


----------



## losinghope

Yeah, I think about it quite a bit. I go through times when it doesn't matter at all then other times it's all i can think about.


----------



## crispy21

Every minute of every day 365 days a year. Im a sex addicted virgin if that makes sense. The worst part is that every day that passes by that i dont have sex, it makes it that much harder to actually lose my virginity. As my age goes up, the chances of losing it decrease


----------



## speedee

Hell yea! i feel if i got it more it would be able to focus on other stuff tho..maybe


----------



## Cheskey

It used to, even though I've never even dated before. Been having a decreased drive, though.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

All
Day
I
Dream
About
Sex


----------



## millenniumman75

HeavyweightSoul said:


> All
> Day
> I
> Dream
> About
> Sex


That song was part of a wakeup call to Brian Welsh - his own daughter, who was eight years old, was singing that song since her dad performed it.

He became a Christian.


----------



## vulgarrobot

I think about it probably once or twice a day.


----------



## derpresion

no im asexual


----------



## ShadyGFX

I'm 16 sooooo.....constantly. The worse thing is knowing I will never experience it because I can't go outside. The awkwardness is unbearable.


----------



## VC132

it used to when i was younger. there was a phase when I looked at porn nightly and i realized that it could have become a problem. wasn't anything disgusting though. on top of that i wasn't in the right mind, e.g. SAD and other disorders, to accomplish things. 

i think i fit the bill of 'asexual'. i'm so inwardly focused all the time and i don't think i'm good enough so 'why try' until I'm worth something, right?

EDIT: actually no one should be following what i said in the last sentence.


----------



## derpresion

^ no you probably dont. youre just reg guy who thinks being virgin is something embarassing because of whatever you people think there.

asexual means you are not attracted to people in _that _way and oftenly you dont want to do _that_ overall. just saying since i know better.


----------



## lisbeth

Pretty often, not gonna lie. I'm not embarrassed.


----------



## Virtue

In the last couple of months where ive been working out alot more ive noticed my sex drive has gone up, i think thats normal though.


----------



## NoHeart

Hell no. I'm Asexual. 

I can't stand anyone who thinks sex is important, srsly ...


----------



## millyxox

Depends... If I'm out & about then no. But if I am sitting alone at home doing nothing then yeah...It sucks & I don't find obsessing about it healthy


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Never.


----------



## No Use For A Name

Always think about how babies are made.

Only 6 times a day? I once went 6 and a half times a day, beat that.


----------



## Tetsujin

How do half-masturbate? I'm not a guy, but it doesn't sound pleasant.

I don't think about the actual act of sex a lot. I mainly just dream about another pair of breasts to grope or bury my face in.


----------



## layitontheline

Only when it's most inconvenient and my boyfriend isn't around.


----------



## ty44

How anyone can think about that _all_ the time is beyond me. That would get really awkward.


----------



## No Use For A Name

Sex can wait, masterbate.


----------



## Rossy

No


----------



## Bluefont

(Sigh....) 24/7. 

I hope when I finally lose my virginity one day it will be as exciting as it is in the Erotica stories and the hentai manga/art. But from what heard, most porn is just exaggeration.


----------



## sorrwel

Um, it crossed my mind probably about... 20-25 times today. But that's probably because I had it a couple days ago haha. And sex is my favorite activity, second only to eating food. But even before I was sexually active I was pretty horny. I think that's just young adult hormones.


----------



## Strwbrry

No... Thinking about it makes me feel awkward already.


----------



## godhelpme2

it's not all that is on my mind, but a part of it :3


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

ALL THE TIME. Sometimes I'll be talking to somebody, and my mind will just completely wander to what I would do to them. It's probably one of the most normal things about me.



Bluefont said:


> (Sigh....) 24/7.
> 
> I hope when I finally lose my virginity one day it will be as exciting as it is in the Erotica stories and the hentai manga/art. But from what heard, most porn is just exaggeration.


It's only an exaggeration if you and your partner don't step up to the plate to make it an exciting, sensual experience. Sex was fantastic with the one person I've had it with.


----------



## ourwater

Why would it? Most definitely the answer is no.


----------



## linabean

It does A LOT, but I feel with my social anxiety..nothing's ever going to happen :/


----------



## Sardines

Sure I think about it, especially when horny ...


----------



## Arcane

I relate practically every situation to something dirty.

Girl drops paper while sitting? I pick up by ducking down near her legs and quickly fantasize.

Playing soccer/basketball/football in PE? I use "girls" and "balls" in a sentence in my mind.

Even seeing a girl type something up on the computer makes me think dirty.

Just today this girl asked if she could sit beside me on the bench (I was alone and reading a book.) The metal bench was really cold, and she was wearing a skirt, so she asked if she could sit on my book and use it as a sitting pad (of course I let her.) Only one thing went through my mind...

I try REALLY hard not to show it because it's not part of my character (I'd hate myself if people found out)


----------



## Jllbtvs

Um yes actually I have millions..of times all the time!


----------



## Marleywhite

About once a month, but when I do it is about an hour


----------



## DanielCrimson

Not as much now that I smoke ganja :cig


----------



## mattigummi

Not all the time, but atleast once a day


----------



## NoHeart

I'm gonna be honest, but it rarely crosses my mind. I'm too busy thinking about other more important stuff.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

whenever I see a girl showing off her long legs and/or wearing high heels, then a long chain of sexual thoughts pop into my head almost immediately


----------



## Neo1234

I'm just amazed seeing all girls responses on this thread !!! 
And speaking of sex,it does certainly cross my mind at least 2 times a day but overall it just depends on the day and my mood ,IMO.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

IfUSeekAmy said:


> whenever I see a girl showing off her long legs and/or wearing high heels, then a long chain of sexual thoughts pop into my head almost immediately


i know that feel brother

sex pops in my mind a lot

its very frustrating when there's a girl you wanna bang that you know you cant bang


----------



## ExquisiteCorpse

I do...but I can sort of turn off whether I'm horny or not.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Some days it really does. Others only a few times a day. It depends


----------



## Raphael200

I think about it sometimes....not sure why it crosses my mind............:um:um:um


----------



## Marleywhite

Not really. It's not a big deal anymore to me.


----------



## eal1997

*Yes*

Maybe the reason why people hate me...


----------



## arnie

Yah pretty much. I often leave my sex tapes open on my computer, even when I'm working on something else and just glance at it occasionally. I'm pretty ADD.


----------



## Kalliber

Uhh no lol ._.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No. Usually at night or mornings it does


----------



## pati

Pretty much constantly anymore.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

missamanda said:


> Pretty much constantly anymore.


Not even sorry


----------



## Testsubject

Every waking moment. Sadly I rarely dream about it. I wish I was one of those people that can realize they are dreaming without it forcing me awake. Then I could have some real fun in my dreams!


----------



## Kyle6983

Constantly!! I need to get myself a girlfriend asap haha..


----------



## hughjames95

24/7


----------



## LoneImperial

Yes. I spend about half my day doing so.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rarely. I have a few sexy thoughts, but that's only when I bring them up deliberately. Any other time I have perverted thoughts, it's probably for the humor, as I have a pretty crude sense of humor.


----------



## forex

low said:


> Yeah it does, I'm considering quitting masterbation completely. I read it may help.


impossible :roll


----------



## prettyful

sometimes....almost always when i see a hot guy


----------



## inerameia

Not much at all actually. Only when I'm moderately horny which isn't often because of apathy..


----------



## TheAnguishedOne

It does. The thing is... Recently, well, last year or so, I've become less fixated solely on sex, and have been more interested in finding actual love. I mean, someone to mutually care about. 

Not sure if that's happened to anyone else, like... Before, it was strictly lust and sexual attraction. Girls I'd have "liked" before, would never cross my mind, not anymore. 

It'd be nice if I could just suceed with one girl... *sigh*

My main issue is, once I experience it, I know I can do it again. But still being a virgin and feeling alone, it feels like it never WILL happen, and so, it leaves you in that vicious cycle. It doesn't help that my standards are too high. Of the few girls I know have liked me, well, maybe I'm too shallow for my own good. But maybe I'm only in denial, seeing myself as somehow above them, when really, that IS my league. That sounds bad, I know, but...


Then again, that is all off-topic. I ramble quite a bit.


----------



## vanilla90

99%, the other 1% wondering why I am constantly thinking about it.


----------



## Glass Child

Only sometimes. Don't have a drive for it, however, it is just a topic that my mind scans through on a regular basis.


----------



## thecrazy88

Yes, to a disturbing degree.


----------



## Putin

More than I would like it too.


----------



## PandaPenguin

Hell yes. It's always in my mind. I wish it wasn't that much though. I did have a disturbing sexual dream last night. I'm just really curious how it feels like.


----------



## littlejanedoe

Yes i do and i kind of just make my self sit through it because it gets out of hand if i dont .


----------



## carclub36

I used to more often but less now...not all the time but sometimes yeah


----------



## blacksheeep

Yeah I wipe out my boyfriend. The sensuality of sex is just so natural and I love it.


----------



## Entrensik

low said:


> Yeah it does, I'm considering quitting masterbation completely. I read it may help.


How so?


----------



## Entrensik

blacksheeep said:


> Yeah I wipe out my boyfriend. The sensuality of sex is just so natural and I love it.


What do you mean by wipeout?


----------



## Entrensik

Yes i think its the worst part for me, knowing that ill probably never have a girl friend or be sexually active.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Not sex.....but sexual orientation. I'm soooooooooooo confused. I can't settle for something in the middle. It's either 100% straight or 100% gay.


----------



## Thanatar18

Kinda... but I just fap it off... ._.
It used to be a lot more... prevalent in my mind when I was in jr. high/early highschool, I'd fap like 5 times or so daily, and since I was just learning how to fap it would take a reaaaaally long time... (okay. that does sound strange)

Nowadays, just once or twice a day on average, sometimes less (or none) and once in a blue moon more than twice. And when I'm depressed, typically not at all.

....realizing how awkward it would be for anyone to ever know me IRL, and online.... :teeth


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Every minute of the hour!!


----------



## arkham

A lot more when I was a teenager and less now.. My point of view about sex and women changed I guess that's why


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yes, lately I've thinking about sex a lot. It's probably normal for a teenager anyway, I mean, hormones are going crazy during the teenage years.


----------



## TheMachine

Not only it always goes through my mind. It goes down all the way to my sex object


----------



## mezzoforte

Never. Sex is naughty! :yes


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

mezzoforte said:


> Never. Sex is naughty! :yes


Haha, this made me laugh. :clap
I've decided that if I'm still a virgin by about 24ish, ima become a nun and use that as an excuse.


----------



## blacksheeep

MiserableLife99 said:


> What do you mean by wipeout?


After he'll fall asleep for hours and when he wakes up he gets super lazy


----------



## The Truth

Maybe it's due to the rapid increase of short-shorts as of late.


----------



## Kalliber

No, if it does idk what to tell you.. only when I'm in mood but not ALL the time


----------

